# Old zipper can't do new tricks... help with Tivotool and vserver, please.



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

It's been a year or two since I ran the zipper on my DirecTiVo HDVR2 and everything has been working great. Yesterday I learned about TiVoTool for streaming my TiVo content to my Mac laptop. This is exactly the thing I have been looking for! I got it to work last night, but I am having trouble getting vserver to start automatically or remotely through TivoTool.

The only way I was able to start it was through bash prompt on my Windows machine. I wouldn't mind starting it manually if I could do it from my Mac, but when I get to the bash prompt on the Mac, everything I type comes out in double, so vserver comes out vvsseerrvveerr.... what the heck is that all about? I even downloaded and tried iTerm and it does the same thing.

Ideally, I would like to start it remotely from Tivotool, but it says it can't find vserver. I used FTP to find the paths on my TiVo so I'm pretty sure the paths I entered are correct. Any ideas why I can't start it through Tivotool?

I also tried editing the startup file per the instructions here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4844089&&#post4844089
and that didn't work either. I rebooted the TiVo and vserver was not running. When I looked at the file again after rebooting, my edit was still there so I know I saved it.

I also tried editing the tivoweb.cfg file to enable the Tyshow links, but when I try to replace it via FTP, I get an error message about read-only file system, so that is not working either.

Is it because my zipper was done so long ago that things were different then? Would it be worthwhile to re-run the enhancement scripts? One thing I noticed is there is a newer version of TWP. I have 1.2.1.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm, adding 'vserver &' at the bottom of the author file should start vserver when you reboot the Tivo. The fact that you Zippered awhile ago shouldn't be a problem - I Zippered over a year ago (TWP 1.2.1) and the OLD version of TivoTool (0.5.7) works fine. I've tried running the newer TivoTool and I've had problems starting it so I've stuck with the old version. The new TivoTool (0.6.1) also requires a G4/G5 or Intel Mac, while the old version works on a G3 Mac.


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

I have an Intel Mac, would it be worth trying the old version? Although it did work for me once I started vserver manually. Any ideas on why I get the double characters when typing at the bash prompt on Mac?

On another note... do I need to be concerned about this DST change coming up? I have been really out of the loop on the TiVo hacking stuff, but I started reading some threads about it today and I'm confused.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I believe only the latest TivoTool 0.6.1 has Intel support.

If you're getting double characters on bash, then your terminal program isn't set properly. From terminal, type:
telnet -K ipaddress[enter]

Yes, the DST stuff will affect you. I haven't upgrade my units yet - I'm waiting for someone to come up with a simple way to upgrade to Tivo version 6.2a.


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

ah, it was the -K thing I was missing. 

I will be wishing and waiting along with you for a simple way to do the DST update.

Thanks for your help.

If anyone has any ideas on the tivoweb.cfg editing problem or why I can't start vserver through the tivotool GUI or the author file, I would still like to figure those things out.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ForrestB said:


> I believe only the latest TivoTool 0.6.1 has Intel support.
> 
> If you're getting double characters on bash, then your terminal program isn't set properly. From terminal, type:
> telnet -K ipaddress[enter]
> ...


simpler than the slicer and new superpatch? Or rezipper and new superpatch? both methods work just fine.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> simpler than the slicer and new superpatch? Or rezipper and new superpatch? both methods work just fine.


Slicer, Superpatch, and don't we have to copy certain files over... (or rezipper)!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> simpler than the slicer and new superpatch? Or rezipper and new superpatch? both methods work just fine.


Did they update the official superpatch to include 6.2a? I thought they pulled that one patch down.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

The patch hasn't been pulled. I thought it was too.


----------



## Sue C. (Dec 9, 2003)

Are there simple, clear instructions anywhere on what we need to do? Something for those of us who have been out of the loop on this stuff for a long time?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

da goon posted an excellent quickie walk thru 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4883960&&#post4883960


----------

